# Chant help??



## fishintechnician (May 6, 2013)

Hey all, just wondering if any of you could help me get started with chanterelles. I have been foraging for wild edibles for almost 20 years now, i have always wanted to look for them but have no idea where to start. i know the id, just need some direction on likely spots. Do they relate to certain trees? soil types? sun/shade? any and all info is welcome. I am in no way looking for spots as this to me is what is truly enjoyable about shrooming. I have plenty of spots to look in central ohio. I would be more than willing to take an experienced hunter out who could show me the ropes on these. Again any and all help would be greatly appreciated. thanks


----------



## pedro (Oct 17, 2012)

http://www.mushroomexpert.com/cantharellaceae.html


----------



## fishintechnician (May 6, 2013)

good read Pedro, thank you. I guess I am looking for more suggestions on habitat than id. I feel fairly confident I can id them just need to know where to look. From what i have read, it says hemlock, birch and oak trees. But most of these articles are referencing the northwest. I am hoping to get some more insight on habitat in our area, as i don't have many stands of hemlock or birch around here. tho i do have some very large oak stands. Just kind of wanted to pick the brains of some seasoned Ohio chantrelle hunters


----------



## sol (May 10, 2015)

go to the large stands of oaks. That is going to be the main tree for the majority of ohio. You will also find hedgehogs/sweettooth, chickens,hens,and black trumpets around the oaks so learn what they look like and how to identify them.


----------



## fishintechnician (May 6, 2013)

sol thanks, I know hens and chickens, have seen trumpets before (someone else picked) never seen hedgehog tho. Ill do some more digging on those.


----------



## fishintechnician (May 6, 2013)

any others i should be looking into for this time of year


----------



## sol (May 10, 2015)

well there are quite a few edibles available during the summer but those are the ones I like. You could keep a eye out for old man of the woods...they are edible but i don't think of them as choice at all. If you find the old man there are usually some chants or trumpets in the vicinity.


----------



## sol (May 10, 2015)

Oh I just remembered...there is a dude on you tube I think he goes by earthwalker...he is in ohio and his videos are top notch and he knows what he is talking about for sure...do a search...


----------



## cwlake (Feb 6, 2015)

I'm in NE In. and find most of my chants around red oak which looks a lot different than white. Also, last year I found a woods with nearly all shagbark hickory that produced really well. Only found a few close to each tree but they were all big ones. Another delicious shroom that I find near the chants is the green quilted russala. Very firm with almost a sweet taste. Only ever find a few at a time, bummer.


----------



## pedro (Oct 17, 2012)

Where to find chanterelles

http://www.wildedible.com/foraging-chanterelles

http://mushroom-collecting.com/mushroomchanterelle.html

http://benstarr.com/blog/how-to-find-chanterelles/

http://www.wikihow.com/Pick-Chanterelle-Mushrooms

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=75WOK_E0QKI

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PbtmRUgH_2U

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PiH8T-1k76U

http://blog.crazyaboutmushrooms.com/chanterelle-hunting-tips-find-nc-chanterelle-mushrooms/


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

http://nature.mdc.mo.gov/discover-nature/field-guide/chanterelles


----------



## fishintechnician (May 6, 2013)

wow!! you guys are awesome! this is going to keep me busy for a while


----------

